# Falcao è del Monaco



## admin (10 Maggio 2013)

Aggiornamento 12 Maggio: *Sky riporta che Falcao ha accettato l'offerta del Monaco.*


Il *Monaco* vuole disputare la prossima stagione in Ligue 1 da protagonista e, secondo Le10sport, la proprietà del club monegasco sarebbe pronta a versare* 60 milioni di euro* nelle casse dell'Atletico Madrid per l'attaccante Radamel *Falcao*, richiestissimo anche dal *Chelsea* di Mourinho.


----------



## iceman. (10 Maggio 2013)

Secondo me city psg e monaco non vinceranno mai una cippa. Tre squadre che non hanno storia e non fanno altro che spendere per far vedere che hanno piu' soldi degli altri. 
Fra queste 3 il psg e' quella strutturata meglio ma giusto perche' ci sono due persone che il calcio lo hanno masticato.


----------



## Gnagnazio (10 Maggio 2013)

Con il PSG e il Monaco, anche la Francia ci sta superando. Ma tutto va bene nel calcio italiano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me city psg e monaco non vinceranno mai una cippa. Tre squadre che non hanno storia e non fanno altro che spendere per far vedere che hanno piu' soldi degli altri.
> Fra queste 3 il psg e' quella strutturata meglio ma giusto perche' ci sono due persone che il calcio lo hanno masticato.



Beh City e PSG hanno già vinto i rispettivi campionati, poi se intendi in europa è un altra storia.


----------



## Ale (10 Maggio 2013)

magari al monaco interessano mexes e robinho..


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Maggio 2013)

See figurati se Falcao va al monaco dai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Maggio 2013)

ma che fascino può avere il Monaco?? i giocatori vanno li solo per soldi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Maggio 2013)

comunque se mexes lo offriamo in francia,secondo me un 4-5 milioni ci ricaviamo dalla cessione


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2013)

*Sky riporta che Falcao ha accettato l'offerta del Monaco.*


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2013)

Il Monaco vuole annunciare l'acquisto a breve. L'Atletico chiedere di aspettare la finale di Coppa del Re contro il Rea.


----------



## Albijol (12 Maggio 2013)

Io mi sono sempre chiesto: ma il Monaco ha la tassazione bassissima del suo Principato? Perché se sì sono cacchi amari per il Psg.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io mi sono sempre chiesto: ma il Monaco ha la tassazione bassissima del suo Principato? Perché se sì sono cacchi amari per il Psg.



Se ha sede nel Principato credo proprio di si: le tasse le devono pagare lì...


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2013)

Sì, ha la tassazione molto più bassa. Ed infatti i club della Ligue 1 vorrebbero boicottarlo.


----------



## iceman. (12 Maggio 2013)

Bah...e' come dire che ronaldo va al torino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2013)

Dio denaro. Come Hulk allo Zenit.
Il Monaco dopo l'acquisto di Radamel dovrà costruirsi uno squadrone, con il solo Falcao non vai da nessuna parte.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bah...e' come dire che ronaldo va al torino.



Esattamente. Lo stavo per scrivere io. Questo va in club neopromosso. E' come se domani il Presidente del Sassuolo si svegliasse e annunciasse Messi.

Le gerarchie del calcio sono completamente cambiate. Ormai contano solo ed esclusivamente i soldi. 

Poi stai bene a dire: faccio la politica dei giovani...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Lo stavo per scrivere io. Questo va in club neopromosso. E' come se domani il Presidente del Sassuolo si svegliasse e annunciasse Messi.
> 
> Le gerarchie del calcio sono completamente cambiate. Ormai contano solo ed esclusivamente i soldi.
> 
> Poi stai bene a dire: faccio la politica dei giovani...


Fin quando ci saranno sceicchi e russi in giro anche il Guingamp di turno potrà diventare uno squadrone. Loro arrivano e ci mettono una valanga di soldi.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Maggio 2013)

notizie che ti fanno cascare le p....
non esiste più nulla ragazzi... solo qualche anno fa Falcao avrebbe fatto carte false per andare a manchester, Real madrid, Barcellona, Milan, Bayern ecc...ecc...
Quando il Dio denaro supera l'ambizione significa che è la fine dello Sport.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Maggio 2013)

bah,io non riesco a spiegarmi come sia possibile che un giocatore del suo calibro,di 27 anni(quindi non piu' giovanissimo)vada a finire al monaco,anche se si tratta di un club ricchissimo che aspira a ripercorrere le orme del psg,quando sarebbe titolare indiscusso in qualsiasi top club,con uno stipendio da top player qual è,tra l'altro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> notizie che ti fanno cascare le p....
> non esiste più nulla ragazzi... solo qualche anno fa Falcao avrebbe fatto carte false per andare a manchester, Real madrid, Barcellona, Milan, Bayern ecc...ecc...
> Quando il Dio denaro supera l'ambizione significa che è la fine dello Sport.


Quando i magnati si stancheranno di buttare soldi nel calcio, quest'ultimo crollerà.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Maggio 2013)

Mettetevelo in firma: per me il Monaco proverà a prendere qualche nostro giocatore. Mexes su tutti...


----------



## Principe (12 Maggio 2013)

Hu


Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Lo stavo per scrivere io. Questo va in club neopromosso. E' come se domani il Presidente del Sassuolo si svegliasse e annunciasse Messi.
> 
> Le gerarchie del calcio sono completamente cambiate. Ormai contano solo ed esclusivamente i soldi.
> 
> Poi stai bene a dire: faccio la politica dei giovani...


Secondo me e' un ragionamento sbagliato , e' chiaro che con una barca di soldi e' molto più facile costruire una squadra e vincere mentre se punti sui giovani ci vuole più tempo , ed e' più facile sbagliare giocatore visto che nn tutti arrivano al potenziale che avevano . Ma la soddisfazione può essere doppia , se mai il problema e' un altro se vuoi fare quella politica ( e vuoi vincere ) devi avere la forza di nn vendere a meno che ovviamente nn ti sia conveniente da un punto di vista tecnico , e devi mettere in conto di essere in grado un giorno di garantire uno stipendio da top player a 5-6 elementi fondamentali , altrimenti ti do ragione nn vincerai mai.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quando i magnati si stancheranno di buttare soldi nel calcio, quest'ultimo crollerà.



impossibile. semplicemente quando ci saranno meno soldi si abbasseranno anche i prezzi dei cartellini e tornerà tutto come prima degli anni 2000, che, a mio avviso, hanno rovinato tutto (Vieri, Buffon, Zidane ecc...ecc...).
Prima non si raggiungevano certe cifre, anche se gli "scandali" ci sono stati, ad esempio Lentini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> impossibile. semplicemente quando ci saranno meno soldi si abbasseranno anche i prezzi dei cartellini e tornerà tutto come prima degli anni 2000, che, a mio avviso, hanno rovinato tutto (Vieri, Buffon, Zidane ecc...ecc...).
> Prima non si raggiungevano certe cifre, anche se gli "scandali" ci sono stati, ad esempio Lentini.


L'Italia ha aperto questa squadra, con le sette sorelle, a partire dai Berlusconi, dagli Agnelli, dai Cragnotti e dai Tanzi.


----------



## iceman. (12 Maggio 2013)

Una finale di champions tutta francese


----------



## The Ripper (12 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'Italia ha aperto questa squadra, con le sette sorelle, a partire dai Berlusconi, dagli Agnelli, dai Cragnotti e dai Tanzi.



l'hai detto tu stesso. 7 sorelle. Ora non c'è campionato in cui 7 squadre possono essere definite top. La settima del campionato spagnola, inglese, tedesco ecc... sono lontane dalle posizioni di testa di oltre 30 punti.


----------



## Butcher (12 Maggio 2013)

La morte del calcio. Che schifo.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Maggio 2013)

Beh noi non possiamo certo lamentarci di tutto ciò.Ricordate chi fece il suo debutto nel calcio nel lontano gennaio '86????Penso di si,quindi......


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (12 Maggio 2013)

Contratto di 10 milioni all'anno per 5 anni


----------



## iceman. (12 Maggio 2013)

Uguale a ibrahimovic.

Fuoriclasse assoluto, professionista con la P maiuscola ma legato ai soldi tanto quanto lo svedese. 
Mi auguro di vederlo in rossonero


----------



## Serginho (12 Maggio 2013)

Che delusione questo trasferimento. Falcao mi è sempre piaciuto tantissimo, pensavo avesse ben altre ambizioni. Che brutta fine che sta facendo il calcio, solo e soltanto i soldi


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Maggio 2013)

bleah, ma cos'è tutta sta voglia di magnati in francia? 
[MENTION=168]AntaniPioco[/MENTION] niente copia incolla da altri siti. Per la 1978382887887923782392893 volta

mmm... potrebbe essere in effetti


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Maggio 2013)

Va al Monaco per non giocare neanche le coppe europee? Che talento sprecato ed è tutta colpa sua.


----------



## Brontolo (12 Maggio 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> bleah, ma cos'è tutta sta voglia di magnati in francia?
> 
> potrebbe starci, come cosa.


----------



## Mou (12 Maggio 2013)

Intanto l'ha messa contro il Barcellona. Se va al Monaco è per poi andarsene dopo sei mesi.


----------



## Dexter (12 Maggio 2013)

a monaco si vive bene,guadagna tantissimo e non ha le pressioni che avrebbe giocando in una big. è una scelta per un giocatore che non ha ambizioni comprensibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Maggio 2013)

questa non me l'aspettavo...si vede che non ha ambizioni


----------



## iceman. (12 Maggio 2013)

la pressione invece la regge alla grande. E' come inzaghi, che sia campionato champions europa league o supercoppa europea la mette sempre dentro. Ovviamente lo ricorda in certi aspetti perche' dal punto di vista tecnico , falcao gli da le piste ad inzaghi. 

Un grande attaccante per una piccola squadra. Un po' come ibrahimovic.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Maggio 2013)

fosse stato più giovane probabilmente non ci sarebbe andato. 

ma visto che va per i 28, avrà privilegiato il lato economico. 
anche il city all'inizio non sembrava un granchè, adesso invece è una delle potenze del calcio mondiale, nonostante i risultati. 

attira gente e dà loro contratti stratosferici.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Maggio 2013)

Assurdo.


----------



## chicagousait (12 Maggio 2013)

Assurdo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Maggio 2013)

Immagino sia andato per il progetto


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Maggio 2013)

Sicuramente per il progetto mica per i soldi


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2013)

Chi si stupisce non lo capisco. I soldi sono ciò che muovo tutto, DA SEMPRE. Andrà li a prendere una cifra che nessun altro gli garantirebbe. Chissene frega del progetto, chissenefrega di vincere la coppa dei campioni. I soldi ti cambiano la vita, non un trofeo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chi si stupisce non lo capisco. I soldi sono ciò che muovo tutto, DA SEMPRE. Andrà li a prendere una cifra che nessun altro gli garantirebbe. Chissene frega del progetto, chissenefrega di vincere la coppa dei campioni. I soldi ti cambiano la vita, non un trofeo.


Si ma non è che Falcao al Chelsea sarebbe morto di fame eh, uno dovrà pure avere certe ambizioni nella vita.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Immagino sia andato per il progetto



E' lo stesso progetto che sta attuando da molti anni Paperon de' Paperoni


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chi si stupisce non lo capisco. I soldi sono ciò che muovo tutto, DA SEMPRE. Andrà li a prendere una cifra che nessun altro gli garantirebbe. Chissene frega del progetto, chissenefrega di vincere la coppa dei campioni. I soldi ti cambiano la vita, non un trofeo.



Beh non credo che al Chelsea o Bayern gli darebbero pochi soldi, il punto e che piu soldi hanno e piu ne vogliono e per quello che fanno queste scelte.


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2013)

Ma chi se ne frega delle ambizioni dai. Parliamoci chiaro, soldi sono soldi. Va a Monaco a prendere 12-15 mln a stagione. Ci va di corsa. Poi tra 5-6 anni sta con la pancia all'aria in Colombia alla faccia di tutti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io mi sono sempre chiesto: ma il Monaco ha la tassazione bassissima del suo Principato? Perché se sì sono cacchi amari per il Psg.



Il Monaco ha sede nel principato quindi ha una tassazione molto bassa.


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;186778 ha scritto:


> Beh non credo che al Chelsea o Bayern gli darebbero pochi soldi, il punto e che piu soldi hanno e piu ne vogliono e per quello che fanno queste scelte.



Come Falcao, ammesso che ufficializzano, potrei farti tanti di quegli esempi di ragazzi che vanno solo per soldi fregandosene dei trofei che possono vincere. E non sono certo io a pensare che sono scemi. Per una barca di soldi pure io andrei a lavorare in antartide.


----------



## admin (12 Maggio 2013)

*Falcao atteso domani a Montecarlo per la firma.*


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Maggio 2013)

che schifo mamma mia...


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Falcao atteso domani a Montecarlo per la firma.*



what ? di già ? 

ammazza oh, questi qua ti mettono 60 milioni sull'unghia e chiudono tutto in 24 ore, noi ci mettiamo MESI per chiudere una trattativa. 

ormai è un altro sport.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2013)

E' uno sport che si fa solo coi soldi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Maggio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> what ? di già ?
> 
> ammazza oh, questi qua ti mettono 60 milioni sull'unghia e chiudono tutto in 24 ore, noi ci mettiamo MESI per chiudere una trattativa.
> 
> ormai è un altro sport.


Il presidente del Monaco ha speso 100 milioni per comprare una casa a N.Y. non molto tempo fa, per lui credo che 60 milioni siano una spesa ordinaria.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2013)

Che brutta cosa ragazzi.
E che delusione Radamel,credevo fosse uno con le palle.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Uguale a ibrahimovic.
> 
> Fuoriclasse assoluto, professionista con la P maiuscola ma legato ai soldi tanto quanto lo svedese.
> Mi auguro di vederlo in rossonero


Dai Ice,Ibra ha girato le squadre più importanti del Mondo,sempre con l'obiettivo di vincere.È andato controvoglia al PSG,figurarsi al Monaco neopromosso...


----------



## esjie (13 Maggio 2013)

Mah...sarebbe ora di mettere un salary cap o qualcosa del genere. Cmq mi aspettavo avesse un po' di ambizioni, i soldi non è che gli mancano poi


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Maggio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Mah...sarebbe ora di mettere un salary cap o qualcosa del genere. Cmq mi aspettavo avesse un po' di ambizioni, i soldi non è che gli mancano poi



Ma come!? c'è il fair play finanziario


----------



## juventino (13 Maggio 2013)

Finchè non si farà qualcosa di CONCRETO e SERIO per gli ingaggi queste cose saranno all'ordine del giorno. Non esiste dai, bisogna darsi una regolata. Va bene che il calcio sono anni che è mosso dai soldi (come il mondo d'altronde), ma adesso stiamo proprio esagerando.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Maggio 2013)

cioè boh davvero non lo so,ero convinto andasse al chelsea arrivano questi e lo prendono..a sto punto credo e spero che gli costruiscano una squadra degna nei prossimi anni e che prendano un buon allenatore ranieri non lo vedo..mancini è il peggio,boh ci vedrei spalletti


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Come Falcao, ammesso che ufficializzano, potrei farti tanti di quegli esempi di ragazzi che vanno solo per soldi fregandosene dei trofei che possono vincere. E non sono certo io a pensare che sono scemi. Per una barca di soldi pure io andrei a lavorare in antartide.



Beh non hai tutti i torti, alla fine io parlo cosi perchè non sono come loro ma probabilmente se lo fossi farei anchio questa scelta non so


----------



## rossovero (13 Maggio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;186951 ha scritto:


> Beh non hai tutti i torti, alla fine io parlo cosi perchè non sono come loro ma probabilmente se lo fossi farei anchio questa scelta non so



Beh, tra la grigia e fredda Londra e la colorata e calda Provenza, tu cosa sceglieresti a paritá d´ingaggio?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Maggio 2013)

alla fine pure andando in una squadra col blasone non è mica detto che avrebbe vinto tutto . C.Ronaldo da quando è al real non è che abbia vinto chissa quante champions eh , quindi il buon radamel ha pensato prima a mettersi i soldi in banca e dopo ai trofei , chiamalo *****


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Maggio 2013)

Che tristezza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Maggio 2013)

*Domani ci saranno le visite mediche per Falcao.*


----------



## Ale (26 Maggio 2013)

sto Monaco è appena tornato in serie A ed è gia piu forte di noi.


----------



## runner (26 Maggio 2013)

Falcao secondo me potrebbe diventare il "top mondo" a breve lo adoro.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Maggio 2013)

Un esterno a destra, un collega a centrocampo per Moutinho e tutta la difesa ancora devono comprare


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2013)

*Falcao domani effettuerà le visite mediche con il Monaco.*


----------

